# Torr 58.55mm Precision Tampers



## coffee_omega

Arriving soon Torr 58.55mm Precision tampers - Pre orders taken

Available in different wood types

Also coloured glass for EK43, K30, mazzer super jolly, Kony, Robur and Macap

Exclusive UK distributor!

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Any photos or pricing?


----------



## coffee_omega

urbanbumpkin said:


> Any photos or pricing?





















Pricing is being finalized as we speak and will be live by Friday


----------



## Phobic

what's the coloured glass for the EK? handles that match the EK colours?


----------



## dan1502

Glass hoppers


----------



## Phobic

thanks Dan.

@coffee_omega any photo's and more info for the EK glass hopper please? how tall is it? after a smaller hopper


----------



## coffee_omega

Phobic said:


> thanks Dan.
> 
> @coffee_omega any photo's and more info for the EK glass hopper please? how tall is it? after a smaller hopper


----------



## coffee_omega

3 sizes available

300g

600g

1300g


----------



## Phobic

wow they look great!

any chance you could measure the height of the 300g hopper please? I have clearance issues!


----------



## coffeechap

Here you go


----------



## Phobic

Thanks, sadly not any smaller than the hopper I already have, shame as I love the looks of these


----------



## MildredM

Hi, I have been ringing and messaging you but don't seem to be able to catch you.

Please can you call me back with regard to my order asap.


----------



## MildredM

Thanks for your email. I've replied, please can you check your spam folder for my replies and reply accordingly - thanks!

Edit to add: thanks for the refund today, coffee_omega


----------

